# Security related applications



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

I am looking to compile a list of useful security and privacy related applications. Any and all feedback is welcomed; so far I am testing Droidwall, Cerberus, and LBE privacy.

Thank you!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Orbot: Tor on Android

Orweb: Proxy + Privacy Browser

Just a quick couple off the top of my head. I'll dig around and see what I can find later.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't trust lbe, just my opinion.

Tinfoil hat for Facebook, if you are on a gb rom, Pdroid is a great app (the patch is easy to make).

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

